# How can UD Midnight Cowboy E/S be a best seller?



## thelove4tequila (Aug 30, 2008)

It sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just got a UD palette which included MC and it had THE WORST glitter fallout I have ever had! Of course I already had my foundation on and I was in a hurry so I had silver specks of glitter on my face all night. Ugh. The. Worst. Ever.

I'm Definitely returning the Foreshadow palette. I've decided that UD eyeshadows aren't up to par with me. So sad.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 30, 2008)

I totally agree! I don't really like UD eyeshadows at all. There are a few that have a decent texture, but yeah, midnight cowboy is so glittery and horrible!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

yep i agree too! i've used it once and the glitter was just terrible so i've never touched it since


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the glitter in it. I think it really adds to the e/s. I have been wearing it and re purchasing since summer 2001, a staple in my collection.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with you! It's such a gorgeous gorgeous color but AHHHH at the fallout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Midnight Cowboy Rides Again and it's the same issue. However, one of my teal/blue UD eyeshadows has no fallout and goes on really smooth like a veluxe pearl. 

I think UD should reformulate their eyeshadows, especially the glittery ones. They are so pretty but it's not pretty to look like a disco ball when your makeup is done.


----------



## mae13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, MC is terrible for fallout, but then again some folks like that look. My boss really makes it work for her by applying it all around her eye, over an orange shadow. It's kinda clubby, but makes her blue eyes pop.

That said, don't give up on UD shadows! They really vary in texture. If you look on their website, they have them listed according to the different finishes. Just avoid the ones that fall under the "glitter" category. The ones that are labeled "duo-tone" and "shimmer" have little to no glitter and a gorgeous, buttery-soft texture.

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Eyeshadow


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't like the UD shadows that I have because of the fall out


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Yeah, MC is terrible for fallout, but then again some folks like that look. My boss really makes it work for her by applying it all around her eye, over an orange shadow. It's kinda clubby, but makes her blue eyes pop.

That said, don't give up on UD shadows! They really vary in texture. If you look on their website, they have them listed according to the different finishes. Just avoid the ones that fall under the "glitter" category. The ones that are labeled "duo-tone" and "shimmer" have little to no glitter and a gorgeous, buttery-soft texture.

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Eyeshadow_

 
I have to agree with this. I have a lot of UD shadows and they really do vary in texture. Some colors, such as Peace, I have yet to find a dupe for and are just so gorgeous in texture.


----------



## sherox (Aug 30, 2008)

i like the deluxe eyeshadow singles but their regular e/s suck! it feels like its more glitter than anything else and the matte e/s are chalky


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I totally agree! I don't really like UD eyeshadows at all. There are a few that have a decent texture, but yeah, midnight cowboy is so glittery and horrible!_

 
OMG thank gawd I'm not the only one who feels this way!! I think I have came to the conclusion today that I just don't like UD in general. Their Primer Potion is really really good BUT the whole issue with its packaging is a total turn off for me. I cut mine open and there was A TONNNNNN left. Like 6+ months worth! Ugh. I'm switching to Too Faced once I use the rest of my UDPP. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_I love the glitter in it. I think it really adds to the e/s. I have been wearing it and re purchasing since summer 2001, a staple in my collection._

 
I thought (and still do) think it looks super pretty just looking at it. Its gorge in the pan but once I actually use it...not so much.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Yeah, MC is terrible for fallout, but then again some folks like that look. My boss really makes it work for her by applying it all around her eye, over an orange shadow. It's kinda clubby, but makes her blue eyes pop.

That said, don't give up on UD shadows! They really vary in texture. If you look on their website, they have them listed according to the different finishes. Just avoid the ones that fall under the "glitter" category. The ones that are labeled "duo-tone" and "shimmer" have little to no glitter and a gorgeous, buttery-soft texture.

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Eyeshadow_

 
Yeah the only e/s I liked from the Foreshadow palette was Flipside. SUPER pretty color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm returning the palette and just get Flipside.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yep i agree too! i've used it once and the glitter was just terrible so i've never touched it since_

 
Totally agree.  It would be a great shadow if it actually stayed where one put it.  The fallout is criminal.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 30, 2008)

UD's eyeshadows are very good if you avoid the glitter ones. They have some great mattes, the duotones are amazing, and I do like the shimmers.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 31, 2008)

It's a best seller because it looks like a nice color initially but then glitter falls all over the place... and yeah. But their deluxe eyeshadows are awesome, great color payoff and really smooth.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 31, 2008)

i love UD shadows. theyre really fabulous once you get the technique down to avoid fall out. a good base + patting on instead of swiping


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 31, 2008)

A lot of their shadows suck because of the glitter, but vert has always been a huge favorite of mine. And now that I have the deluxe palette I'm in love! The deluxe shadows are to die for and I'll definitly buy the pans once the colors in my palette start running out.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Aug 31, 2008)

I've got Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, which is, if you can believe this, a more glittery version of Midnight Cowboy.  I've also got a couple Deluxe shadows and Mildew from their regular shadow line.  Mildew is beautiful, soft, pigmented, and easily blended.

The Deluxe shadows are great, even more pigment intensive, and also easy to blend.

Midnight Cowboy Rides Again is an absolute nightmare.  Fallout is pretty much unavoidable, if you try and blend it you just spread glitter further down your face, and pigmentation is just more glitter.  I pat it on with a little Visine on the brush, and that limits the fallout a bit, but it's definitely still there.  Really though, I've never met a glitter heavy eyeshadow that didn't do all of the above. If I want to have that glitter look on my lids, I apply UD's Heavy Metal eye gel on top of my shadow, which stays put and doesn't muss your eyeshadow up so long as you pat it very gently on top.

I really don't know how it's a top seller either, considering they've got lots of lovely shades that don't have the same issues.  I don't hate Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, if I'm going to be at a place where glittery cheeks won't be noticed I rather like it, but it's very hard to work with compared to their other shades.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually find Mindnight Cowboy Rides Again to have waaay less fallout than Midnight Cowboy. 
Even with Midnight Cowboy, just tap your brush and take care while you're applying and it should be fine. Or hold a tissue under your eye to catch the glitter.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_It sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a UD palette which included MC and it had THE WORST glitter fallout I have ever had! Of course I already had my foundation on and I was in a hurry so I had silver specks of glitter on my face all night. Ugh. The. Worst. Ever.

I'm Definitely returning the Foreshadow palette. I've decided that UD eyeshadows aren't up to par with me. So sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All UD shadows are not bad.  Actually, the shimmer and metallic ones are very similar to MAC's StarFlash texture, which I find less superior than UD.

You are right to stay clear of the glitter ones, but do not dismiss all of them.  I love, love, love UD shadows.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I actually find Mindnight Cowboy Rides Again to have waaay less fallout than Midnight Cowboy. 
Even with Midnight Cowboy, just tap your brush and take care while you're applying and it should be fine. Or hold a tissue under your eye to catch the glitter._

 
I tapped off all the excess e/s off my brush and while it did help some, I still had a mess on my face. I also did the tissue thing AFTER I realized the horribleness that is Midnight Cowboy. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_All UD shadows are not bad.  Actually, the shimmer and metallic ones are very similar to MAC's StarFlash texture, which I find less superior than UD.

You are right to stay clear of the glitter ones, but do not dismiss all of them.  I love, love, love UD shadows.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree not all UD shadows are bad. But for the most part, I don't find them that appealing. I'm crazy about Flipside though. Beautiful teal color with amazing color payoff.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate the glittery shadows, but quite enjoy a number of the others - mind you, I've only got the deluxe and ammo palettes. The deluxe are, of course, quite lovely, and so are the non-glittery shadows in Ammo. The glittery shadows are a shame, because they tend to have a pretty colour underneath, but the fallout sucks. I AM the type to pat on my shadows because I like a lot of bold looks, and I hate trying to hold a tissue under my eye. 

I tried to use Grifter (I think?) one day, and I hadn't put on my foundation or anything yet. However, when I tried to get the glitter off my face, that stuff was stuck pretty firmly in place. Ugh.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well these shadows are/were very popular with the high school crowds when britney spears and loooooad of glitter were very "in" I love urban decay with a passion they are one of my favorite brands. i apply my eye makeup first anyway so i just use tape to take off the glitter fall out I loooove it!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I tried to use Grifter (I think?) one day, and I hadn't put on my foundation or anything yet. However, when I tried to get the glitter off my face, that stuff was stuck pretty firmly in place. Ugh._

 
That's another reason I don't like it. The glitter fallout would not budge! I tried adding more powder on top (I do my foundation first) and even using a makeup remover towelette and I still couldn't get it all off. 

I just hate that I have to go through the hassle of mailing that palette back to them for an exchange.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 3, 2008)

You guys should get hold of EZR eye cream from MAC PRO.  Thats the best thing for glitter... its like the Duo glue for eyeshadow!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

You guys hate midnight cowboy.... well here is the kicker... I'm in love with Midnight Cowboy Rides Again.  It has even more glitter in it!  I know,  i know but sometimes it's fun to put glitter all around your eyes.  Reminds me of the good ole days.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree, I haaaated midnight cowboy!  Although, my all-time favorite eyeshadows are Underground and X, I'd be so disappointed if those were ever DC'd!  It's amazing how UD is so inconsistent.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank GOD they came out with Deluxe Shadows! I can't live without Shag, but those regular glitter bombs are horrible. I'm going to give Chopper to my niece.


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_You guys hate midnight cowboy.... well here is the kicker... I'm in love with Midnight Cowboy Rides Again.  It has even more glitter in it!  I know,  i know but sometimes it's fun to put glitter all around your eyes.  Reminds me of the good ole days._

 
I agree to that...

I like the eyeshadow, too. Perfect for andy celebration or party


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 1, 2008)

I always apply this one over their midnight cowboy cream eyeshadow, with a wet brush. I love how it looks - glossy and sparkly. When I apply it like this, there is no fallout.


----------



## Stefunny (Nov 12, 2008)

i was told by a brand rep of urban decay that the reason they have all the glitter fallout is intentional and they call it "the urban look"


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stefunny* 

 
_i was told by a brand rep of urban decay that the reason they have all the glitter fallout is intentional and they call it "the urban look"_

 
Ewwwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Um yeah great excuse UD!!! "Urban look" ahahahaha


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stefunny* 

 
_i was told by a brand rep of urban decay that the reason they have all the glitter fallout is intentional and they call it "the urban look"_

 
Yeah, great...how is this "urban"?? 
I don´t have "MIdnight Cowboy", but my UD Box of Shadows contains "MCRA" and that one is pretty awful. It´s really a shame, because there are a lot of  UD e/s that are simply amazing. I own "Sellout" which looks like one of the Starflash e/s from MAC (texturewise, colourwise I *think* this is close to "Grand Entrance", but I am not sure) and most of the e/s in that palette are like MAC´s vps. Their matte e/s are so gorgeous, too! 
It´s good that they grouped their e/s on the website, you can choose "duochrome", "metallic" and so on and when a description states "..with glitter", just don´t buy the e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got the shadow box for my birthday and I have to say, although i didn't think I would (having read the reviews on here), I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 midnight cowboy rides again and find very little fall out when used with UDPP and what little fallout there is, does seems to add to the look (not like some fallout which just looks horrible).

I've had a lot of comments on it, so I'm a fan


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Midnight Cowboy is a best seller because its one of their oldest available colors ;-)  Its been around for ages so yeah, its probably sold the most too!

It didn't work out for me but I love Midnight CowGIRL!  Much better highlighter color if you are NC, Cowboy would work better if you are NW.  

And yeah, UD glitter fallout sucks big time, but I manage through it cos I love the colors so much!  Scotch tape really helps too....lol.


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_That's another reason I don't like it. The glitter fallout would not budge! I tried adding more powder on top (I do my foundation first) and even using a makeup remover towelette and I still couldn't get it all off. 

I just hate that I have to go through the hassle of mailing that palette back to them for an exchange._

 
 Try using a piece of clear scotch tape to remove the fallout.  Sadly, with the MC you may need to take the tape with you when you leave the house!


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

Agreed, the shades with tons of glitter or big glitter aren't my cup of tea.  However, the shades with Microglitter like Goddess have way less fallout if any at all. I had the MC in a face case and I used it wet and had alot less fallout that way.  I love UD shadows and prefer the pigmentation and texture of them more than MAC, but MAC has such a freakishy huge shade range that i can not resist!  It is always hit or miss with MAC to me though.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the ammo palette and the book of shadows, and while I like most of the shades, but I just avoid the chunky, glittery ones like MC, Maui Wowie, etc.

Can anyone provide a link to the deluxe palette that several people mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 19, 2008)

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Deluxe Shadow Box


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 19, 2008)

agreed i really dont like the coin shadows but you ladies must try the deluxe shadows they are amazing.... no fallout not chunky and blend great


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Urban Decay Cosmetics - Deluxe Shadow Box_

 
Awesome!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## nc79chick (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree about the deluxe shadow box. It's beautifully packaged and the e/s colours are stunning. I bought a box set of "The best of urban decay" or something like that and it had a full size of MC and Goddess and an oversized UDPP. Goddess is beautiful, soft shimmer with larger glittery bits, but MC, used in small doses adds lovely shimmery shine - and I think the glittery fallout works with some looks. Maybe not for work, but going out, yeah, it's good.


----------



## ellesea (Dec 1, 2008)

I am really not a fan of this shade either. I, too find that the glitter is just impossible! Especially for those who wear contacts like me. My absolute favourite is Sin.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 3, 2008)

The Sephora nearby my place is having special price for the Urban Essentials set. I was thinking of buying it but I remember reading about Midnight Cowboy e/s here!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Feb 19, 2009)

i totally agree !!
I bought this e/s two days ago and the glitter fallout is UNBELIEVABLE.






(


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 1, 2009)

I DO like the color of Midnight Cowboy though - just not the glitter - does anyone know of a MAC dupe for the MC color?  Kind of a shimmery pinky beige?

YAY - I just looked on the Urban Decay site and they actually have a shadow that is EXACTLY the same as Midnight Cowboy without the glitter - it's "Sellout" - the description is Pink Champagne Shimmer (Midnight Cowboy w/o the glitter!)


----------



## aquamel (Mar 9, 2009)

The glitter sticks much better when I use the primer potion. I also hated this shadow too but I use it now as more of a highlight shadow and now I like it.

-Mel


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_It sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a UD palette which included MC and it had THE WORST glitter fallout I have ever had! Of course I already had my foundation on and I was in a hurry so I had silver specks of glitter on my face all night. Ugh. The. Worst. Ever.

I'm Definitely returning the Foreshadow palette. I've decided that UD eyeshadows aren't up to par with me. So sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does have a LOT of fallout, but I have it in the Book of Shadows and it's not too bad if you pat it on with a nice sticky base. It actually keeps it from having too much fallout. 

And if you wanna talk about glitter fallout, try Uzi by UD... THAT is a glitter bomb, but I still love it


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_ 
And if you wanna talk about glitter fallout, try Uzi by UD... THAT is a glitter bomb, but I still love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eugh
I HAAAATE that shadow.
Looked gorgeous in the pan so I thought I would give it a try.

Literally cant get ANY colour out of it. At all. Occasionally I get a few specks of glitter but without actually scraping the top of the eyeshadow it barely does anything.

Would never buy it again.

On the flipside. Peace by UD is one of my favourite eyeshadows. Goes on really well and providing that I use a base, it stays on really well too.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Eugh
I HAAAATE that shadow.
Looked gorgeous in the pan so I thought I would give it a try.

Literally cant get ANY colour out of it. At all. Occasionally I get a few specks of glitter but without actually scraping the top of the eyeshadow it barely does anything.

Would never buy it again.

On the flipside. Peace by UD is one of my favourite eyeshadows. Goes on really well and providing that I use a base, it stays on really well too._

 
REALLY!?! I always got some great payoff from mine, but I always have to clean up the glitter after. I used a really soft crease brush for it, and it seems to pack in the color more that way


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_REALLY!?! I always got some great payoff from mine, but I always have to clean up the glitter after. I used a really soft crease brush for it, and it seems to pack in the color more that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I might give it a second chance today for work then.
I would love to get it working because it is a beautiful colour...but I kinda gave up with it and went for mixing Silver Fog and Frost Mac pigments together instead.

Using Uzi would be far less effort though


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if it's an exact dupe, but if you want Midnight Cowboy without the mess you could try Too Faced e/s in Glamazon. It's a really gorgeous shimmery beigey colour and it blends really nicely, especially over TF eyeshadow insurance.

I agree with whoever was bigging up UD Sin in this thread, it's my #1 suits-everyone e/s! Looks great with some black kohl and mascara for a ridiculously easy evening eye.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

double post


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexysellerie* 

 
_I agree to that...

I like the eyeshadow, too. Perfect for andy celebration or party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed!  I actually like the glitter, i think it makes for a fun look, but i might be weird


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_i like the deluxe eyeshadow singles but their regular e/s suck! it feels like its more glitter than anything else and the matte e/s are chalky_

 
Strange, I have Narcotic (Matte) and it's a sky blue as soft as butter.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ i find most of their shadows to be really soft, i actually like them better than MAC, urban decay was my first love :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## kyuubified (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the Wallpaper Shadow Box, and the only ones I use are last call, asphyxia, shattered, and smog. Sometimes chopper and shotgun. If you think MC is bad, swatch Uzi; I absolutely HATE the fall out on that one! I never use it. I think their best palette is either the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box (most of the colors in there are pretty, and relatively glitter free).


----------



## thisisuzy (Apr 10, 2009)

When they had the friends & family deal last year, I invested in all the UD shadows I didn't have already, because I love them so much.  They are vibrant, last all day and blend like butter.  Yes, you get lots of fallout with the glittery shades.  I just use them with a little Fix + and no more fallout!  I am in love with these, much more so than MAC shadows.  With MAC, I find myself having to reapply towards the end of the day, or getting frustrated because many of the colors which look bright in the pan don't "pop" without a light base.  With UD, the colors are true to what you see in the pan with any base you use.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 13, 2009)

I have Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, and I hated it for the longest time because of all the glitter fallout, but I tried it again, because the actual color is so divine, just not the glitter, with the Liner Sealer from eyeslipsface.com, and it was amazing! It turned into a gorgeous glittery liquid liner with absolutely NO fallout!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_I have Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, and I hated it for the longest time because of all the glitter fallout, but I tried it again, because the actual color is so divine, just not the glitter, with the Liner Sealer from eyeslipsface.com, and it was amazing! It turned into a gorgeous glittery liquid liner with absolutely NO fallout!_

 
Great idea! I will have to try that.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have the foreshadow palette and just looking at midnight cowboy makes me afraid to try it!  all the glitter just waiting to fall out everywhere!  it's weird b/c when they give out samples of midnight cowboy, there's not a sparkle to be found!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 9, 2009)

I never had a sample of this color but yeah the glitter fallout can kind of suck but I use tape to clean up, I may need to try using Fix+ tho..


----------



## ShockProof (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyuubified* 

 
_I think their best palette is either the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box (most of the colors in there are pretty, and relatively glitter free)._

 
Those are the two I own(plus a few individual shadows). I swapped away Midnight Cowboy because I just don't like big glitter, but I love a lot of UD's shimmery shadows(Chopper? <3. Last Call? Mildew? I love you too!)


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 15, 2009)

I am one of the few that love it! I only have it in palettes and I dont use it often, mainly because I just aint a neutral kinda gal.  ButI find I get very little fall out- if any,  I just use fix + on my 239.


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 21, 2009)

i have to say urban decay is my favourite for eyeshadows! i lvoe there palletes, i have the book of shadows volume II the colours have amazing pigmentation, i dont care to much for MC it has next to no pigmentation for me - i havent experienced fall out tho. so its safe to say MC sucks but the rest of the Urban Decay is beyond amazing espically there 24/7  liners!


----------



## co_quette (Dec 21, 2009)

UD eyeshadows are hit or miss. some are a glittery mess, some are super creamy and pigmented and lovely to blend. you really just have to test them in person.


----------



## tooxmuchxcsi (May 3, 2010)

Both Vert and Oil Slick are two of my favorites. Oil Slick is glittery, but I don't get any fall out and I love using it as a liner because its a nice dark black but it also has some sparkle. So don't give up on all of UDs eyeshadows just because of MC


----------



## durellsgrl (May 20, 2010)

Its a good thing I found this thread because I have this shadow, i tried to use it once got glitter all over my face and said never again! But you guys have some great ideas to control the glitter. Its a good thing too because the color is beautiful!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 21, 2010)

It's a party time shadow. I guess glitter fallout is cool when you're in a sweaty club. it's the Kesha look, I guess.


----------



## KrissyJ (Sep 24, 2010)

I used some of this yesterday (I had gotten a sample from Sephora) and OMG, the fallout was crazy! It's such a pretty color but the glitter is not good on a 38 year old, midwestern housewife. ROFL! I tried brushing the glitter off my face, using a tissue, dabbing with a towel, everything and the glitter. would. not. budge.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ That's so funny.  I had Midnight Cowboy on yesterday and it was very glittery and hubby hates that.  He said, "Too much glitter.  And, do I have to pull the age card here?" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HA!  What nerve!  (I am 42).  I just laughed at him.  I'll be 78 and still love glitter.  Then he called me Mimi and walked away.


----------



## KrissyJ (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_^^ That's so funny. I had Midnight Cowboy on yesterday and it was very glittery and hubby hates that. He said, "Too much glitter. And, do I have to pull the age card here?" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA! What nerve! (I am 42). I just laughed at him. I'll be 78 and still love glitter. Then he called me Mimi and walked away._

 
ROFL!!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

I wondered how its a best seller too, that's because they include minors who shop lift UD in the votes for "most popular"

All kidding aside, there are some very good shadows from Urban Decay and I applaud them for the quirky names and being willing to do colors that the conservative companies were not making.

But the book of shadows and all the permutations are just greedy and I don't get the extra glittery eyeshadows for a buck more.

I do think the Urban fallout look is cool for some things.  And a little Fyrinnae Pixie Primer will help a lot with minimizing that.  I think it is popular because it was the first shadow that had all that glitter in it.  While I don't care for it often, it has a special place in my heart for when I want the glitter ninja stars of doom...


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 29, 2010)

I totally with the glitter-ball effect some Urban Decay shadows can have.  I find that if I foil them on as opposed to applying them dry helps with the fallout.


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 11, 2010)

Really? I never seem to have too much of a problem. I spray some Fix+ on my brush and PAT the color on. Swiping it over is going to cause a lot of fallout.

  	I also do my face makeup AFTER my eyes for that reason, and I put some cheap loose powder under my eyes to reduce fallout. Especially from glitter.


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a best seller because they shove it in every palette they release. I myself am not a fan but it can have it's uses.


----------



## equus18 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, too much fallout!  Irritates my eyes for hours!


----------

